# Animal Crossing Plushes



## CuriousCharli (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm in desperate need for a Stitches plush. I have looked on Ebay, on Amazon but he hasn't appeared or is out of stock. If anyone can get me him i'll PM you so we can discuss there and send the money over paypal but i want proof.


He's soo adorable i can understand why there's no sign of him and why he's out of stock but i would really appreciate it ♥


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 7, 2015)

I think i have seen some made ones on Etsy.


----------



## CuriousCharli (Dec 7, 2015)

Kittyinpink87 said:


> I think i have seen some made ones on Etsy.



The crochet ones are so adorable but not what i'm looking for heh.

He looks like this :3


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 8, 2015)

I looked for like 30 minutes,  and could not find anything.  They are all sold out everywhere.


----------



## CuriousCharli (Dec 8, 2015)

Kittyinpink87 said:


> I looked for like 30 minutes,  and could not find anything.  They are all sold out everywhere.



It sucks  i've been looking since i found a friend on tumblr who has one. He's so cute.


----------



## Knopekin (Dec 8, 2015)

Sorry if this is massively unhelpful, but the official Stitches plush you posted a picture of doesn't look like the best-quality plush ever, and if it's super-rare and selling for $50 on eBay (I've had a look for the Goldie plush from the same series and she's always about ?35+), it might be worth your time getting in touch with some plush-makers on Etsy or Deviantart and asking how much a commission would be. It might end up costing a bit more, but you could order a bigger one (the one you posted a picture of is pretty much keyring size, and you could request the Stitches be the same size as the official Bunnie plush), and you'd know it was made just for you!

(sorry if that wasn't helpful, I'm thinking about getting a custom Tammy made and thought I'd suggest it)


----------



## CuriousCharli (Dec 8, 2015)

Knopekin said:


> Sorry if this is massively unhelpful, but the official Stitches plush you posted a picture of doesn't look like the best-quality plush ever, and if it's super-rare and selling for $50 on eBay (I've had a look for the Goldie plush from the same series and she's always about ?35+), it might be worth your time getting in touch with some plush-makers on Etsy or Deviantart and asking how much a commission would be. It might end up costing a bit more, but you could order a bigger one (the one you posted a picture of is pretty much keyring size, and you could request the Stitches be the same size as the official Bunnie plush), and you'd know it was made just for you!
> 
> (sorry if that wasn't helpful, I'm thinking about getting a custom Tammy made and thought I'd suggest it)



That's really helpful actually thank you. I'm planning on making my own Stitches plushie which can make it even better because its the fruits of your labour sort of thing but i've only just started to make them sso i'm postponing until i'm actually good. I was just hoping to get the official keyring lol he's so cute and small and he talks (though he doesn't need to)

I suppose this is better :3


----------



## Bowie (Dec 8, 2015)

I have a plush of K.K. Slider that came with the official Wild World soundtrack, and I also have a plush of Bluebear which has sound effects from Wild World.


----------



## CuriousCharli (Dec 8, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I have a plush of K.K. Slider that came with the official Wild World soundtrack, and I also have a plush of Bluebear which has sound effects from Wild World.



That's awesome!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Dec 8, 2015)

When my mom went to Nintendo World she seen a bunch of Animal Crossing plushies (Cyrus, Reese, Isabelle, Digby....a bunch)

She sadly didn't buy me any :C ^


Around when Happy Home Designer my EB Games had those plushies ^
They had Porter, Timmy/Tommy, Winter Outfit Isabelle, Resetti, Kicks....it was pretty cool. I wanted them but didn't have money :C


I also know of a Rover and Timmy/Tommy World of Nintendo plushie that you can find in Target or Walmart, but I've never seen one in person. 


(My dream is to have a Rosie plushie I've seen them on EBay and stuff omg they are so cute <3)


----------



## CuriousCharli (Dec 10, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> When my mom went to Nintendo World she seen a bunch of Animal Crossing plushies (Cyrus, Reese, Isabelle, Digby....a bunch)
> 
> She sadly didn't buy me any :C ^
> 
> ...



:O omg that's awessommee! And yeah Rosie is awesome. There's a big one and a keychain/small one like the Stitches i want. I'm thinking of getting a mini Bunnie i have a big one but the small one looks cute too.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Dec 11, 2015)

Is that one of those claw machine prizes? To be honest, he doesn't look like he should cost more than a couple of dollars. But I'm guessing it's an older toy that's not for sale anymore and that's why he's so expensive.


----------

